

Facebook A Haven For Hate Groups - baha_man
http://broadcast.oreilly.com/2009/09/report-facebook-a-haven-for-ha.html

======
ErrantX
Best response to this is in the comments onm the articles:

 _Outside the U.S., you're asking Facebook to make politically based value
decisions. No Iranian should claim that the holocaust didn't happen, because
holocaust denial is illegal in Germany. But can an Armenian group claim that
Turks committed genocide against them, when it is illegal to make such claims
in Turkey?_

It's a complicated mess - just where do you draw the line (beyond what your
legally required to do)

